# Halo



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone on here got the new Halo Reach game on xbox360? Whats your thoughts on this one
steve


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I got the legendary edition on launch day . I thinks its the best halo game out of them all :thumb:


----------

